# Woofs & Wellies in Hampshire



## Karen Kay (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi All

I organise a Woofs & Wellies walk for The Rowans Hospice in Waterlooville and would like to invite you to join us. The walk takes place at Stansted Park, Rowland's Castle, Hampshire PO9 6DX

Woofs & Wellies is a 3 km dog walk, the dog registers for £5 and brings as many human walkers as they wish. You all (including your pooch) dress in Christmas Attire and have lots of fun. We only suggest a sponsorship of just £25 for each dog and Woofs & Wellies takes place on Sunday 29th November at 10am.

If you wish to have further information or take part please contact me via [email protected] or call 023 9223 7142.

Thank you


----------

